# Wo do you think well be the number one seed next season kings or lakers?



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

Also whats your reason.
Our team or their team hardly changed so its basically up to the lakers and and their health if they want to cruise through the season or fight and try to be number 1.The kings kinda have an advantage over the lakers cause they dont cruise through seasons also tehy have a much more talented bench and a better schedule.

Well the rematch is dec 25 this will be interesting.The kings are such babies and are gonna have so much anger against the lakers.The lakers especially Shaq hate the coach and the kings.Who knows?

AHHHH I hope they dont face eachother in the conference finals.I hope lakers face someone else.Could you imagine if the lakers lost I really cant for some reason.I cant see Shaq and kobe not being in the finals.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Kings.

Because lakers know they can win anywhere and Kings know they have to have HCA to win over Lakers, last year's WCF not-withstanding. Kings will play with the urgency and Lakers will be just pacing themselves to keep everybody healthy and ready to go for playoffs. Lakers have a lot of vets who can't go all out for all 82 without burning themselves up. And the biggest reason is probably the motivation factor.

JMO.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Kings, because the Lakers vets kinda save themselves for the playoffs...


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I think the Lakers will be and I'll explain why.....this team needs to motivate themselves and regaining the #1 seed might be the goal.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Their motivation is to have PJ surpass Aurbach in number of championships as a coach. I don't think #1 seed figures into that. They seem to have bought that "flip the switch" crap created by media and as a result they feel like they can just turn it on come playoff time. I don't like it but that seems to be their mindset.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Probably Kings, some of the Laker vets aren't played much until post season so they have a healthy team.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Kings-for all of the above reasons


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Lakers have a better lineup this year, so it could go either way. Bu my bet would go to the Kings to win the division. :yes: 

But the Lakers will win the championship.:yes:


----------



## bebop (Jul 17, 2002)

The Kings won 61 times last season while adjusting to life with a new PG, 4 new players, and no Webber and/or Peja for parts of the season. The starting five have yet to play 82 games together(including the playoffs. C-Web alone missed 28 games). Hmmm, how dominant can they be when they get used to playing with each other? Can't wait to find out. 

Kings will own the best record this time next year... again.

Also by this time next year, NBA will have a new champion. You guess it... the Kings.

All the vibe I've been getting from LA fans/media is that the Lakers want to avoid the Kings. On the other hand, the Kings are dying to face the Lakers.

Question: how dominant could Shaq be if the refs applied the same rules on him as everyone else?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I have no idea where you get the impression Laker fans don't want to face the Kings again. If anything we want to face Kings again, and watch their fans cry again next year


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KennethTo *
> I have no idea where you get the impression Laker fans don't want to face the Kings again. If anything we want to face Kings again, and watch their fans cry again next year


We will be crying tears of joy..... :yes:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *bebop *
> 
> Question: how dominant could Shaq be if the refs applied the same rules on him as everyone else?


Better-than the refs would call all the fouls when players slap Shaq on the arms when he catches the ball.-Shaq gets the worst physical abuse of any player


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Wilt_The_Stilt *
> 
> 
> Better-than the refs would call all the fouls when players slap Shaq on the arms when he catches the ball.-Shaq gets the worst physical abuse of any player


Yep, he dishes out abuse, he gets way more than he gives. Are you blind? Everyone knows that Shaq gets beat up, and that he gets fouled about 15 times every game. In many games this season, Shaq would get butchered across the arms, but the refs never call it. The figure that he's really big, so they don't have to call as many fouls with him. That's wrong, just because he's big, it doesn't mean that he feels pain (Kings fans know a lot about feeling pain:laugh: ). 

I do agree that the Kings will have the best record next season. But the Lakers have SHAQ and KOBE. They are two of the best five players in the league (Kidd, McGrady, and Duncan, Shaq and Kobe), no one can stop the Lakers unless Shaq is sitting out. And they're still not that bad of a team with Kobe is leading a bunch of role players. The Kings play better when Stojackovic is injured. Did you see the way that they played when he came back? They played damn well, but the Lakers played much better.

The Lakers and Kings will meet again in the Playoffs next season, but now that the Lakers know that the Kings aren't just all talk, they will be up to the challenge and they'll win in 6:yes: .


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I bet that this foul wasn't called......


----------



## bebop (Jul 17, 2002)

You BET this foul wasn't called??!! That means you DON'T know whether it was called or not.

LOL. LOL. Was that supposed to be prove?? Oh my lord. Laker fans kill me.

I bet you this foul was called. And Shaq acted like he was mad at the rim and destroy it with his line drive FT.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

He made them against you guys-Your glorious Webber was horrible from the free-throw line that series


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Wilt_The_Stilt *
> He made them against you guys-Your glorious Webber sucked from the free-throw line that series


I don't think you *get* what he is saying... :no:


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

generalizing laker fans? come on now. man, i felt embarassed after game 6, no lie...we got over BUT games 2 and 5 were ridiculous too. according to the refs in game 2 the lakers play absolutely no d because either the kings made the basket or there was a foul call...every time down. game 5..several bad calls...but the last play of the game was obvious. how do you explain the refs missing bobby jackson pulling kobe's shirt out of his shorts on the last shot?? they weren't looking? the refs need to be fined for their performance in the series. let the players play, call it even on both sides.


----------



## bebop (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Wilt_The_Stilt *
> He made them against you guys-Your glorious Webber was horrible from the free-throw line that series



Yeah, Shaq shot pretty well from the line in that series (by his standard of course) didn't he?? I guess he stepped up when the stake is raised...

OH WAIT, What’s that thing he does that makes him so accurate from the line? You know, when he stepped over the lane before the ball hit the rim…. It’s call…. Oh, that’s right…. LANE VIOLATION!!!

You know why they outlawed it right?? Because when you do that you have systematically shortened the shooting distance. Shaq, with his long limps, was probably releasing the ball from 10ft by the time he crossed over that line. 

If Webber was allowed to do that, he’d make all his FT. Heck, even Olden Polynice could make his FT if he could do that and get away with it.

You just help me bring up another example of what Shaq get away with that no one else does. As far as I’m concerned, he’d be lucky to hit 40% of his FT if he has to do so the legal way.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

I think the Kings will have the top seed. Don't know why, just a feeling...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *bebop *
> Was that supposed to be prove??


Nice grammar:laugh:. And Laker fans don't kill you, the Lakers do. :yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *bebop *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it funny how some people can complain about anything?! 
Like a lane violation has anything to do with winning Game 7! Just be quiet. Atleast KC has gotten over losing. You sound like you will moan for months, even years. except defeat. Stop whining!

And Shaq shot well from the free-throw line in Chris Webber's standards. Webber only shoots 60%, Shaq shot in the high 60's, or low 70's. Get your info right.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

shaq had changed to that free throw shooting style(can i call it style?) long before that series. plenty of time for league officials to review it and tell shaq if he is violating any rules. i'm not 100% sure but i think the rule says "feet" behind the line. the main one complaining was adelman and only when they lost.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Back to topic*

Who will be the top seed next year? 

That's easy, the team with the best record.  

Now that we're back on the topic, anyone else wanna contribute?


----------



## bebop (Jul 17, 2002)

The Lakers will kill me eh?

Why? Did they change their line of work to being assisins now??

One second thought. That would make sense though. Since they were never very good at their day job anyway.

OK, let's get back to the topic. Thanks.


----------



## bebop (Jul 17, 2002)

Well, let me TELL you what the rule says, and it's very simple:

Once again, Back to topic please. If you want to have a disussion about Shaq's free throws, please start a new thread.


----------



## bebop (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> 
> 
> Isn't it funny how some people can complain about anything?!
> ...



"Except defeat"?? Yeah, nice grammar right back at you. **** No need for name calling, thanks. 

Once again, Back to topic please. If you want to have a disussion about Shaq's free throws, please start a new thread.

Anyway, back to the subject. Y’all and W’all know the Kings are going to win it next year. Look at it this way, if the Lakers win again with so much referee bias, there is going to be significant backlash against the league. And David Stern knows it. Already, Ralph Nader has caused him unwanted attention. Stern’s trying to promote the game globally and the Laker victory ended up being the poster boy of American basketball favoritism. Not good for business. The Lakers-Nets game got the lowest rating in decades. Not good for the future. The writing is on the wall. The NBA needs a new champ. Next year, the Lakers is NOT going to get the same breaks. And for the Lakers, no break = no win. Imagine every playoff game is like Game 5 -- what chance do they have? 

The Lakers may be the team of the past. But the Kings is the team of the future. Me bitter? Hell no. I grin just thinking how cool I’ll look in the “Kings 2003 NBA Champion” T-shirt. You can be part of the utopia too! Y’all. It’s not too late to join the Kings club and root for the best team in the NBA!! Why follow a cheater when you can root for the winner??!!!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Sorry about all of the editing, but this thread was headed down the wrong direction. If you want to discuss Shaq's free throws, please start a new thread.

Did you not read my response? I came in here the other night and reminded you that this thread was about next season's best record. Any more posts from this point on that don't deal directly with the initial topic are not welcome. Thanks.

Peace.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

1.Dallas - 3 All-Stars are better than 2
2.Sacramento - They are just better
3.L.A. Lakers


----------



## ptstyle272 (Jul 4, 2002)

empty out your pm box spartan


----------



## bebop (Jul 17, 2002)

No need to apologize. W’all understand your role in this board. And it appears you’re doing a good job.

Sometimes, in the heat of the discussion, people will venture off the subject. Some boards let you do it, because they understand not allowing it is an effective way to kill the thread altogether.

And I must say that so far I’m surprised by the number of Laker fans who said the Kings’d win the division next year, especially in a Laker forum. Cuz, what are the chances that a team wins the championship without being the overall #1 seed 3 yrs in a row (excluding 99-00 when the Lakers were the #1 seed.)?? Sooner or later, not having home court will haunt you. That’s why it’s so important.

So, yes, I whole heartedly agree with the Laker fans on this one – KINGS ON TOP the divison!!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*bebop* 

Your comments are much appreciated. Thanks for understanding and staying on topic.

As far as the kings being number one seed next year, I never said that. In fact I think Dallas is going to surprise a lot of folks next year. One of the reasons why some laker fans don't think the lakers will have the best record is that we know how this team is. It's not a good reason, I don't like it, but the reality is this team has the ability to play just hard enough to win and that will catch up to you quickly. Do I *want* them to play that way? *NO!* But I do realize that it is a strong possibility that they could do the same thing next year. 

Peace.


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

kings, i think the lakers are gonna be the 4th seed.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *twolvefan11 *
> kings, i think the lakers are gonna be the 4th seed.


Nothing wrong with your Kings prediction but 4th seed for lakers ? Care to explain why you think that they would go from being back2back2back champions to 4th seed in pacific div ? Or are you just trying to lose any credibility you may have ?  Either that you're just flaming, no ?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *DP*
> Nothing wrong with your Kings prediction but 4th seed for lakers ? Care to explain why you think that they would go from being back2back2back champions to 4th seed in pacific div ? Or are you just trying to lose any credibility you may have ? Either that you're just flaming, no ?



4th seed means 4th in the Western Conference. He didn't say 4th in the Pacific Division. Anyways, I could easily see them dropping to the 4th seed....


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

With how poorly the Lakers usually play in the regular season, I can see them falling to as low as the 4th seed in the West.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

That's cool. Seeding has never mattered to these Lakers. They'll 4Peat regardless of the seeding IMVHO. But that's for another topic.


----------

